# كيف اسمع صوت الله



## MarMar2004 (25 أبريل 2007)

كيف اسمع صوت الله
هناك عدة طرق استطيع من خلالها ان اسمع صوت الله وهي
                   1_الكتاب المقدس
ان صوت الله واضح في الكتاب المقدس واذا بحثنا في الكتاب المقدس سوف نجد ان القديس العظيم الانبا انطونيوس عندما سمع في القداس"اذهب بع كل مالك وتعالي اتبعني" وهناك امثلة كثيرة عن الذين سمعو صوت الله من خلال الكتاب المقدس
 2_روح الفشل
كذلك من الممكن ان اسمع صوت الله من خلال الفشل لان الروح القدس الذي يبكتنا علي خطايانا هو الذي يجعلنا نفشل حتي نسمع صوت الله مثل شخص عاد السنة وكانت النتيجة انه تذمر ولكن في المستقبل كان الله يدبر ليه حاجات كتير زي ان كل دفعته دخلت الجيش وهو في الدفعة الحالية لم يدخل الجيش
 3_كلمة الحق
كلمة نسمع من خلالها صوت الله مثل القديس الانبا انطونيوس عندما كان يسير في البرية ووجد امراءة فقالت له"اني اعلم ان الرهبان يذهبون الي البرية الجوانية ليتعبدو" فعرف علي الفور ان هذا هو صوت الله وذهب الي البرية الجوانية وتعبد هناك
 4_روح الاضطراب
ايضا من الممكن ان نسمع صوت الله من خلال روح الاضطراب مثلما حدث مع مارداخي فعندما كان هامان يخطط لقتله حلم الملك في المساءانه تعرض لحدثة اختيال وعندما استيقظ ظل يبحث حت وجد ان مارداخي هو السبب في انقاذه وعندما دخل همان قال له"ماذا افعل لرجل احبه"فظن همان انه يتكلم عاي نفس فقال له"احضر افضل الحصنة والبسه حلة عظيمة واعطيه خاتم مولاي"فقال له الملك"احضر ليا ماردخاي الاكرمه"وهكذا بدون الحلم الذي حلمه الملك ماكان هذا حدث لماردخاي

"ان صوت الله مهم في حياتنا لذلك يجحب ان نسمعه جيدا"
ارجو ان يكون الموضوع قد عجبكم صلو من اجلي انا الخاطي كثيرا لاني محتاجة لصلاواتكم


----------



## استفانوس (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف اسمع صوت الله*

الرب يبارك حياتك
الى الامام مع رئيس السلام يسوع


----------



## sparrow (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف اسمع صوت الله*

موضوع جميل  
 شكرا لتعبك


----------



## MarMar2004 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف اسمع صوت الله*

شكرة يا فريد وشكرا يا sparrow علي مروركم ومشاركتكم في هذا الموضوع ارجوكم صلو من اجلي كثيرا


----------



## blackguitar (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف اسمع صوت الله*

*موضوع جميل اوى يا مرمر ياريت احنا نكون من خراف المسيح نسمع صوته ونعرفه*


----------

